# Es ruckelt beim scrollen mit dem Scrollrad



## Blacktempel (17. August 2008)

Hi,

Seit einiger Zeit ruckelt die Seite / Entfernung / whatever wenn ich das mit dem Scrollrad der maus verändern will 
(Es geht etwas hoch dann wieder etwas runter, obwohl ich nur nach unten scrolle z.B.)

Was kann ich da machen?

Technische Daten über die Maus hab ich keine.

MfG Black


----------



## spectrumizer (17. August 2008)

Andere Maus testen. Ist das Problem immernoch -> Einstellungssache. Ist das Problem weg -> Hardwaresache (Wackelkontakt beim Rad vlt).


----------



## Blacktempel (17. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Andere Maus testen. Ist das Problem immernoch -> Einstellungssache. Ist das Problem weg -> Hardwaresache (Wackelkontakt beim Rad vlt).




Mit anderen Mäusen tritt das Problem auch auf, wo sind denn die passenden Einstellungen?


----------



## spectrumizer (17. August 2008)

- Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Maus zB.


----------



## Blacktempel (18. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> - Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Maus zB.




Hmm hat nix gebracht cry.gif


----------



## spectrumizer (18. August 2008)

Dann versuch mal, die Maus aus dem Gerätemanager zu deinstallieren. Dann mal Windows neu starten und weiterschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacktempel (18. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal, die Maus aus dem Gerätemanager zu deinstallieren. Dann mal Windows neu starten und weiterschauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Höööh... welche Maus ist die richtige? Einmal is die laptop-touchdings maus und einmal die maus die Ruckelt, im geräte manager sieht das so aus:

Alps-pointing device
HID-konforme Maus
HID-konforme Maus


----------



## spectrumizer (18. August 2008)

Wenn du 'ne Maus dran hast, würde ich das Touchpad im BIOS deaktivieren. Sonst einfach mal alles aus dem Knoten da löschen und neustarten. Kaputt machste damit nix.


----------



## Blacktempel (18. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn du 'ne Maus dran hast, würde ich das Touchpad im BIOS deaktivieren. Sonst einfach mal alles aus dem Knoten da löschen und neustarten. Kaputt machste damit nix.




Hat nix gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. August 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob das Problem noch besteht, aber falls ja versuch mal nen neuen Grafiktreiber. Ich hab das selbe wie du beschreibst immer nachdem ich mein System neu aufgesetzt habe und noch keine Treiber drauf sind. Falls es behoben wurde wäre es nett, wenn du schreibst wie du es geschafft hast.


----------



## BLUEYE (24. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob das Problem noch besteht, aber falls ja versuch mal nen neuen Grafiktreiber. Ich hab das selbe wie du beschreibst immer nachdem ich mein System neu aufgesetzt habe und noch keine Treiber drauf sind. Falls es behoben wurde wäre es nett, wenn du schreibst wie du es geschafft hast.



Bei mir das selbe, neuer Treiber hat bei mir immer geholfen.


----------

